# skipping the paper bag step...



## dctodave (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey guys I'm on my 4th harvast and have never used the paper back technique....

I just dry and mason jar cure.


What am i missing by not bbrown nagging it?


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 2, 2011)

nothing, i dont use it either, burping your jar in the early stages replaces the paperbag step imo.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 2, 2011)

in low rh enviros you don't have to paper bag it...

...when i lived on the gulf coast, i wouldn't think about not bagging it.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2011)

Have not used the bag step in ages myself either....it's just a burp-O-thon early on.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2011)

I never brown bag either.  I believe that trichs stick to the bag and are lost forever....unlike the trichs that stick to the inside of your jars.


----------



## moaky (Sep 2, 2011)

i have never done a side by side because it depends on how much time i have.  but i think the the paper bag method lets you put the bud it a little wetter so you can get a bit stronger scent.  you just have to keep on it or you'll have moldy or over fermented buds.  but i have also got great flavor by skipping the paper bag.  i use the paper bag method when i have more time. it draws out the drying process


----------



## dctodave (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool thanks guys !


----------

